# Advice on starting out please?



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Agility is truly fun, but your dog should go into a class environment with basic obedience and impulse control. I am not saying Millie is lacking in either area, so please take my comment in that light 

I think if I were you, I would check other clubs if possible - goldens tend to have their own sets of issues, such as the pivot point on the teeter and it truly helps to have an instructor who knows ways of teaching a golden to be a fearless teeter junkie. Also, have you considered online classes? DaisyPeel, AwesomePaws, FenziDogSportsAcademy, SayYes and several other online schools may help you considerably if you have a place you can rent with agility equipment and not need to worry about dog-reactivity while your Millie is learning.


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

Sunrise said:


> Agility is truly fun, but your dog should go into a class environment with basic obedience and impulse control. I am not saying Millie is lacking in either area, so please take my comment in that light
> 
> I think if I were you, I would check other clubs if possible - goldens tend to have their own sets of issues, such as the pivot point on the teeter and it truly helps to have an instructor who knows ways of teaching a golden to be a fearless teeter junkie. Also, have you considered online classes? DaisyPeel, AwesomePaws, FenziDogSportsAcademy, SayYes and several other online schools may help you considerably if you have a place you can rent with agility equipment and not need to worry about dog-reactivity while your Millie is learning.



I'm not sure how to go about training impulse control when it comes to other dogs. We don't get to spend much time, if any around other dogs. And if we do it's for playtime. 

I hadn't thought of online courses. I'm worried about making mistakes that will hinder her in the future so I wanted a trainer there but I'll look into it. AFAIK there's nowhere near me that has agility equipment setup indoors. I believe it's all at ovals and put away at the end of sessions. I do have a book on building my own equipment though!


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

At what age would you start agility? Most of the people I know have said to wait until 18mths when growth plates close so they don't injure anything. This includes the ones with border collie types. 

I've heard the weaves are really bad for dogs and can lead to spinal problems down the road. Any truth to that? One of the reasons I was thinking of not starting it apart from Murphy not being 18ths yet? Just curious. 

Chris - there's some cool videos online on building stuff using PEX and PVC.


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

golfgal said:


> At what age would you start agility? Most of the people I know have said to wait until 18mths when growth plates close so they don't injure anything. This includes the ones with border collie types.
> 
> I've heard the weaves are really bad for dogs and can lead to spinal problems down the road. Any truth to that? One of the reasons I was thinking of not starting it apart from Murphy not being 18ths yet? Just curious.
> 
> Chris - there's some cool videos online on building stuff using PEX and PVC.



I believe weaves are discouraged for young'uns. I have two poles setup in the backyard just to get her used to going through them. I want to use the 2x2 method to teach them. I can choose not to close them so that she doesn't have to twist and turn. As she is only young I thought it best to start with weave introduction now because I believe it is the hardest for a dog to learn. 

I wouldn't have her jump higher than 2". She can get used to the table top and low walk ways.


----------



## Loukia (Sep 20, 2014)

Chris, I remember you mentioning in another post that you've taken Millie to obedience class. Have you ever considered an Off Leash Obedience class? This might help get Millie used to other dogs around her, while teaching her to focus on you. 

Comet is in an Off Leash class right now (I have no intention of actually walking him off leash) and it's helped his focus quite a bit because he has to tune out the other dogs and focus on me. 

On a side note... I spoke to my trainer about Comet taking an agility class and she suggested I wait until his growth plates are closed, closer to 18 months-2 years. I'm sure the real agility people of the forum could better weigh in on this, but for now I've opted to work on Comet's obedience and impulse control. Given that he's only 7 months, he needs all the help he can get.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

When training impulse control, you first teach behaviors that can then be used when other dogs are introduced - like zen games where focus on you will be rewarded by what they want. Control Unleashed outlines a lot of different behaviors and games that are first taught and then used in more stimulating environments; there are other books/as well. CleanRun has a series of DVDs in their FOCUS series as well as Crate Games etc. 

With online classes if you chose to attend as a participant, you submit videos several times a week for instructor feedback or you can observe and see if another dog is similar to yours in temperament & problem areas.

Learning & training a dog is often best if begun in a quiet, familiar location with distractions and outside influences being gradually introduced as your dog is more comfortable with whatever you are teaching. 





Chritty said:


> I'm not sure how to go about training impulse control when it comes to other dogs. We don't get to spend much time, if any around other dogs. And if we do it's for playtime.
> 
> I hadn't thought of online courses. I'm worried about making mistakes that will hinder her in the future so I wanted a trainer there but I'll look into it. AFAIK there's nowhere near me that has agility equipment setup indoors. I believe it's all at ovals and put away at the end of sessions. I do have a book on building my own equipment though!


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Although dogs should not jump full height, do full height contacts or full speed weaves until their growth plates are closed (between 15 & 18 months), there is a great deal of agility training you can do when your pup is younger. 

If I were you, I would start taking basic obedience classes so your girl can get used to working around other dogs and keeping her focus on you.

It would be great if the instructor was more positive about Goldens doing agility. Here in the US Goldens are one of the most popular agility dogs, most have a running style that is different than herding dogs, but they love it and are quite successful.


----------



## SwimDog (Sep 28, 2014)

Do look into the online classes - it might be a way to start before going to the club.

Not all people learn well through that style of learning but many, many do. You get to read written descriptions, see the instructors videos, see other students videos, video your own training (and analyze it as you edit/post), read the instructor feedback, re-watch your videos after getting feedback, etc... I find I get a much better value and much better help than in person classes - I can specifically show my challenge areas or my strengths to get advice. 

When you get together for play days - can you do training before letting the dogs play? I try to always do that so my dogs know to pay attention to me and not go into dog settings with the expectation of play.


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

SwimDog said:


> When you get together for play days - can you do training before letting the dogs play? I try to always do that so my dogs know to pay attention to me and not go into dog settings with the expectation of play.



I haven't done that before but I will now. Our obedience classes never focused on play, it was discouraged. Hasn't stopped her from choking herself trying to break free of the leash when she sees another dog.


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

Selli-Belle said:


> It would be great if the instructor was more positive about Goldens doing agility. Here in the US Goldens are one of the most popular agility dogs, most have a running style that is different than herding dogs, but they love it and are quite successful.



I know!! I thought of telling her that I "know" people who are very successful with their Goldens. Then I thought that she might think I'm being arrogant because they're my internet friends!


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

Loukia said:


> Chris, I remember you mentioning in another post that you've taken Millie to obedience class. Have you ever considered an Off Leash Obedience class? This might help get Millie used to other dogs around her, while teaching her to focus on you.
> 
> Comet is in an Off Leash class right now (I have no intention of actually walking him off leash) and it's helped his focus quite a bit because he has to tune out the other dogs and focus on me.



I've never heard of an off-leash class around here. I'll have to do some investigating!!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

That is fantastic that you are looking into agility training! It is really fun.

Regarding your concerns on your first class. A few people hit on impulse control already, that is where I would start. 



Chritty said:


> We don't get to spend much time, if any around other dogs. And if we do it's for playtime.


I would change that playtime into training time. Maybe you can work on training and impulse control for 5 minutes before being allowed to play with other dogs. Before trying that I would be working on impulse control around other places that are less exciting. Can she walk well and focus on you in a pet store? At a park? Down the street? All places you can work on impulse control.

Unless you are confident that Millie will stay with you and not run amuck I would not have her in any class where she is off-lead and has access to other dogs.

About the reactive dogs... It's not ideal, but its also not uncommon. In Lindy's puppy class we had 2 reactive dogs. I did my best not to let her visit, stare or interact with them by keeping her attention on me or she is in a crate. Also in my experience (this is a HUGE generalization) collies and herding breeds sometimes can take offense to the way Goldens like to greet other dogs. I always treat a new collie like they may be reactive. Not always true, Mira does have some BC friends that she loves...

Other than that it sounds like you have been doing great research! No weaving, jumping or high contacts until older...

Good luck!


----------

